# Yellow Lab Cichlids acting strange



## Chiefs12342 (Oct 15, 2020)

I have 3 Yellow Labs and they are doing this strange thing where they are swimming against the current from the filter. It is like they are swimming in place. When I walk over to the tank they stop and swim over in my direction. I don't know if this is normal but when I turn the filter off they seem to swim normally. Anyone know if this is normal or what is going on with them? The other cichlids I have are not doing this and swimming around fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is normal. Maybe they are smarter than your other cichlids. As long as they have other areas in the tank where they can relax.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

They're having fun. No election, no coronavirus, why not?


----------



## Chiefs12342 (Oct 15, 2020)

Okay thank you for the info. I was just wondering, it looks a bit silly with the three of them lined up like they are racing but not going anywhere. lol


----------



## xPappillonx (Aug 29, 2020)

Ya, when I run my wave maker my fish will school up, all different kinds, and swim against the current turn around and flow with it to the other end like a slide :lol: . They do that for awhile then will hop out of the area when they had enough.


----------

